# Traynor YCV50 Blue $400 (Toronto)



## colchar

Someone might be interested in this:

Traynor Guitar Amp | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## reckless toboggan

Good lord.

I think I need to move to Ontario so I can get in on all the sweet used gear.


----------



## Roryfan

reckless toboggan said:


> Good lord.
> 
> I think I need to move to Ontario so I can get in on all the sweet used gear.


Not sure where you are now, but if QC or AB separate the drive could get a little shorter.


----------



## StratCat

colchar said:


> Someone might be interested in this:
> 
> Traynor Guitar Amp | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Great amp


----------



## tomee2

I'm always seeing bargains on guitars on AB... not so much here in ON.


----------



## reckless toboggan

Well so far this week, there's this amp, a Godin 5th Avenue with p90s, and a couple of other sweet deals that are all in Ontario. The last few weeks included a red knob Twin and a few JCM800s.

It's a big province with lots of people, so it makes sense that there's more choice. Just wish someone would invent teleportation.


----------



## player99

Kijiji now lets you search all of Canada


----------



## reckless toboggan

Yup. For sure.

But unfortunately kijiji doesn't help you out with the shipping costs or try before you buy.


----------



## tomee2

player99 said:


> Kijiji now lets you search all of Canada


...temptation from coast to coast.


----------



## jdto

GAS attack! But what would I do with a 50w amp in my apartment?


----------



## player99

jdto said:


> GAS attack! But what would I do with a 50w amp in my apartment?


Get a Weber Mini Mass attenuator.


----------



## jdto

player99 said:


> Get a Weber Mini Mass attenuator.


I have a Helix LT and PowerCab+, already, as well as a ‘57 Champ Reissue and AC4C1. This is pure GAS and should hopefully subside in a day or two


----------



## Mooh

jdto said:


> GAS attack! But what would I do with a 50w amp in my apartment?


I don't know, but it has a master volume. The YCV20 is a nice alternative, but no master volume.


----------



## colchar

jdto said:


> GAS attack! But what would I do with a 50w amp in my apartment?



It has a very good master volume.

And if I can use a JCM800 2203, a Fender Twin, and an Orange AD30 in my basement....................


----------



## colchar

The amp is still listed. Somebody buy the damned thing!


----------



## vadsy

colchar said:


> The amp is still listed. Somebody buy the damned thing!


can’t be all that good of a deal if it’s still listed a week later


----------



## SG-Rocker

There was one at Edmonton North for $300 two weeks ago.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar

SG-Rocker said:


> There was one at Edmonton North for $300 two weeks ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk



Yeah I'm not saying someone should pay the asking price, I just figured someone would be interested and might try to negotiate the price down a bit. Once taxes are taken into consideration on the L&M price, it might be possible to get this one in the same ballpark.


----------



## Distortion

Now if you moved production to China . People would run around like chickens with their heads cut off paying big money for Traynors. Go figure.


----------



## reckless toboggan

Seriously.

Someone go buy this amp.


----------



## sillyak

The resale is so bad on Traynors. I bought a YCV 40 for $350, and I see them posted all the time for that price so it wasn't much of a deal.

Canadian made, high quality, sound great, well thought out. Too bad they don't hold a bit more value, I can't bring myself to buy one new.


----------



## SG-Rocker

The problem is two fold:

1) It's been nearly 15 years since the last lineup change.

2) No celebrity endorsements and no real effort on L&M's end to promote the brand.


----------



## Chito

The YCVs are for me one of the best amp series Traynor produced. I've tried and used the 15, 40, 50 and the 80, all of which are very good amps. Sort of a cross between a Marshall and a Fender but with it's own identity.


----------



## Milkman

I had a YCV40 and still have one of the blue 1 x 12 ext cabs and thought it was an excellent tube amp, certainly every bit as good as the Dr Z, Fender and Marshall am I’ve owned.

I just found it was a bit too loud.


----------



## Markus 1

A YCV is the amp you buy if you want a great reliable working amp that covers a lot of territory and you want to keep it.
It's a workhorse. Not a flip - for - profit investment. But a tool that will prove its value well beyond the good price you paid


----------



## colchar

Unless the seller isn't willing to negotiate on price, I can't understand why that amp is still available.


----------



## allthumbs56

colchar said:


> Unless the seller isn't willing to negotiate on price, I can't understand why that amp is still available.


I'd gladly pay $400 it were local. I think they're a fab amp.


----------



## Kerry Brown

One just showed up on the Vancouver CL. I’m thinking seriously about it. It is one of the very few pieces of gear I’ve sold that I have regretted selling. I’d have to move the YCV80Q which I really like.


----------



## vadsy

I would pay more than asking if this amp was local


----------



## allthumbs56

vadsy said:


> I would pay more than asking if this amp was local


Isn't it fairly local to you?


----------



## vadsy

allthumbs56 said:


> Isn't it fairly local to you?


it is but I'm not home right now


----------

